# Virgin Milker?



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

I had someone come to me off another site, and she said someone sold her a goat that they said wasnt ever breed, but she produces enough milk that she has a very large uncomfortable udder, so shes been milking her. They called her a virgin milker, could this be true? Ive never heard of it but I am "newer" to goats. 



Sorry if this is in the wrong forum wasnt sure were to put it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've also heard them called Maiden Milkers, or precocious milkers. Yes it is true and I have had several. I had one yearling doe she was a mix of Saanen and LaMancha that was giving 5 lbs a day before she was bred(I had to milk her because she was so huge) I sold her and after freshening for her new owners she is now giving 11-12 lbs a day as a first freshener  Does from heavier milking lines tend to be precocious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I've also heard them called Maiden Milkers, or precocious milkers. Yes it is true and I have had several. I had one yearling doe she was a mix of Saanen and LaMancha that was giving 5 lbs a day before she was bred(I had to milk her because she was so huge) I sold her and after freshening for her new owners she is now giving 11-12 lbs a day as a first freshener  Does from heavier milking lines tend to be precocious.


 wow......Sarah.......that is a milker......that's alot.......... :shocked: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

And the milk is no different, or unsafe for drinking then any other doe right? I ask because the person coming to me with this doe this is what she asked me.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It depends if she is actually giving milk. I've had a few maiden milkers that gave something more along the lines of fluid than milk(no, they did not have mastitis) May(the doe mentioned above) was the only one who had milk. But even the ones who had more fluidy type stuff, it tasted all right for drinking.

So to answer your question yes it can be drunk.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you I appreciate your quick answers. Very interesting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sarah......thanks for the info......I never knew.... it was like that..... :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, that's cool...But WIERD! O.O


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Wow, that's cool...But WIERD! O.O


I agree....... Dreamchaser :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

It would be awesome in a way, because you might not have to freshen her. So you wouldn't have to get a stud goat. Free milk! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It would be awesome in a way, because you might not have to freshen her. So you wouldn't have to get a stud goat. Free milk! LOL


 LOL......that's a good way to look at it :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a doe like that right now...haven't had to milk her though...her udder isn't very big at this point.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

most precococious does dont have a lot of milk. Their body isnt really telling them to make it because they arnt suporting a kid. The first thing i do when i have a prococious doe is test her for mastits. If im in the clear i usually try and dry her off because its not worth the effort to keep a doe in milk who isnt producing much.
If she is bursting at the seams, definatly milk her. I dont know if it would be normal milk compaired to a doe who has freshened before. I would definatly first test for mastits though. Nearly every does i have ever had with a precocious udder has had it.
beth


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ewww, ickeh...


----------

